# waze or google maps????



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

which one you prefer and why?? personally me I prefer google maps. I think it is more professional. waze is like computer game...


----------



## rickybobby (Jul 13, 2015)

Yawn


----------



## once111 (Dec 12, 2015)

I'm wondering about which is better myself. I have not tried waze, but Google Maps is starting to tax my patience. Anyone have an opinion?


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

Lyft seems to think Waze is better as they're updating the app to integrate with it more efficiently, and to give passengers more accurate ETAs.

I personally use Waze.


----------



## lyyft (Jan 27, 2016)

google owns both of them, in any case google wins. I am using google maps. both of them sucks...


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

galileo5 said:


> Lyft seems to think Waze is better as they're updating the app to integrate with it more efficiently, and to give passengers more accurate ETAs.
> 
> I personally use Waze.


Yes..I read this in an e-mail from Lyft this week. As others have said, Google Maps Navigation is always sluggish with getting me going in the right direction and is sometimes wrong when it comes to navigating me to the destination. Has sent me to the wrong address twice this month. The most recent bad nav took me to a big green trash can at the end of a city park. The actual pick-up address was only 500 feet away, but you couldn't get into that housing development from the park. I think Google Navigation is trying to be too many things to too many people.

I'd be willing to give WAZE a try. If it's worse than Google Navigation, switching back shouldn't be a problem.


----------



## bedouin (Dec 22, 2015)

Never liked waze. In my experience, it doesn't or can't factor in the time it takes to take left turns. Especially ones where there is no signal onto busy streets.


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Yes..I read this in an e-mail from Lyft this week. As others have said, Google Maps Navigation is always sluggish with getting me going in the right direction and is sometimes wrong when it comes to navigating me to the destination. Has sent me to the wrong address twice this month. The most recent bad nav took me to a big green trash can at the end of a city park. The actual pick-up address was only 500 feet away, but you couldn't get into that housing development from the park. I think Google Navigation is trying to be too many things to too many people.
> 
> I'd be willing to give WAZE a try. If it's worse than Google Navigation, switching back shouldn't be a problem.


Waze can take you to the wrong address, too. That's because the driver app doesn't transfer the address. Instead, it transfers GPS coordinates to the navigation app, so sometimes you can be led to the other side of the block if the coordinates are closer to that side. That's why I always make sure to look at the final street of the nav app to make sure it's the same street listed in the driver app.


----------



## Sopheap Pal (Aug 1, 2015)

Apple maps is way better


----------



## JSM0713 (Apr 25, 2015)

lyyft said:


> which one you prefer and why?? personally me I prefer google maps. I think it is more professional. waze is like computer game...


Again, this is my opinion only.... I ove using Waze and Google as my backups. They both do a great job for what they do, but they both do NOT interface with the Uber partner App as well. Try all three and I think at the end you will agree with me.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

Waze if you know your way around your city.
Google Maps if you're new/unfamiliar


----------



## edcayce (Feb 6, 2016)

JSM0713 said:


> Again, this is my opinion only.... I ove using Waze and Google as my backups. They both do a great job for what they do, but they both do NOT interface with the Uber partner App as well. Try all three and I think at the end you will agree with me.


I downloaded Waze and although I checked to use Waze instead of Google maps, it doesn't switch. I tried restarting the phone, signing out and logging in again to no avail. Any advise? Thanks.


----------



## ADX (Nov 22, 2015)

edcayce said:


> I downloaded Waze and although I checked to use Waze instead of Google maps, it doesn't switch. I tried restarting the phone, signing out and logging in again to no avail. Any advise? Thanks.


go to account->settings->navigation provider->tap on waze


----------



## BigNutz (Feb 29, 2016)

I use Waze as my primary navigation program for most of my everyday travel. If I am unfamiliar with the area I'll sometimes use Google maps, but I drive pretty fast and REALLY miss the speed trap and camera warnings (I drive in DC, and those stupid cameras are everywhere!).

So I setup the Lyft app to push navigation to Waze. On my very first ever time Lyfting, the request comes in, I accept, and as the phone is trying to bring up Waze and load the address, the goddamned phone takes a giant poop, freezes, and the request gets cancelled. My first ever request...I was out of my mind pissed off and ever since have been using Google Maps exclusively.

In a couple weeks I get the new Samsung Galaxy S7 Edge to replace the S5 I use now. I'm looking forward to double the RAM, and a beast if a processor which will hopefully reduce allot of the lag I currently experience. I'll give Waze a try as my Lyft navigation program as well.

BN


----------



## galileo5 (Jan 16, 2016)

BigNutz said:


> I use Waze as my primary navigation program for most of my everyday travel. If I am unfamiliar with the area I'll sometimes use Google maps, but I drive pretty fast and REALLY miss the speed trap and camera warnings (I drive in DC, and those stupid cameras are everywhere!).
> 
> So I setup the Lyft app to push navigation to Waze. On my very first ever time Lyfting, the request comes in, I accept, and as the phone is trying to bring up Waze and load the address, the goddamned phone takes a giant poop, freezes, and the request gets cancelled. My first ever request...I was out of my mind pissed off and ever since have been using Google Maps exclusively.
> 
> ...


Waze is doing a refresh that they're rolling out soon.


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Waze for sure but needs an update badly.


----------



## Tequila Jake (Jan 28, 2016)

I've tried Waze the past couple of days and turned it off yesterday. First reason is loading time. The first time I tried to use it on a live call I had to pull over and park for it to get to the nav screen. Then instead of giving me the right initial direction, it had me drive around the block.

So next time I have it loaded so it won't have to go through that and ads start popping up in the middle of navigation. Plus pop-ups congratulating me on goofy crap.

I'm back to Apple and Google maps.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

I'm a waze user for over a year now, I like it. I like the reporting features and police, traffic, accident notifications

I just started rideshare driving 3 days ago. So that had nothing to do with my decision to use waze


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

jaymaxx44 said:


> Waze for sure but needs an update badly.


Theres a new version coming out very soon I read


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

I just noticed on today's update of Google Maps for Android, that a ride services tab has been added. It allows you to simultaneously compare the price & time to pick-up of: Uber, 99Taxis, Ola Cabs, Hello, MyTaxi and Gett. Did Lyft make Google mad, or decide that they did not want to be listed on this new comparison feature? I can see pros and cons to being listed, and not listed.


----------



## Boston Rides (Mar 11, 2016)

It's my experience stick with Google. Not great but Waze app stability is crap


----------



## jaymaxx44 (Sep 19, 2014)

Google? LOL, good luck with that......


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

June 4, 2016

Recently Google Navigate seems to be deteriorating in speed and accuracy. Today, it told me that the Rosemont, IL. bus/metra station was inside of a big house in a gated community. Truly embarrassing! I immediately terminated the ride, and the passenger guided me..using her phone to find the station. Google Navigate landed me 1/2 mile too far west! My nice passenger opened her WAZE and we got there with no problem. (She tipped $5.00 too, because I terminated the ride early, to compensate for inconvenience. Mighty nice of her!)

Anyway, I've now switched over to WAZE and finished the Waze Tips tutorials. Will start using it in place of Google Navigate tomorrow. It's interesting how two apps from the same company, Google, can be so different in so many ways.

*Maybe a useful TIP for Drivers:* Waze users report that the app is snappier and quicker to show traffic issues if you go into settings, and tell it that you only want to know about problems along your route. Otherwise, it clogs up with traffic events occurring all over your metro area. The larger the metro area, the more clogged it becomes. At least that's what some users are reporting.

-ac


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

Waze is better (especially if you know how to get around without maps) 
Waze will give much better traffic updates
Waze will alert you of Police speed traps, camera vans and red light cams 
Waze will alert you about POT HOLES 
I also enjoy Waze way of showing you the suggested routes and picking the best one , waze will also learn your habits . For example I hate driving down Colfax (15th St) so whenever Waze calls for Colfax , I always take either 14th or 16th (Depending on direction of travel as they are both one way) now Waze rarely ever puts me on Colfax (15th)

The thing I absolutely HATE about Waze is when approaching the destination it doesn't show you the address so I switch back to Uber or Lyft to see the address instead of having to rely on the navigation to just tell me I've arrived 

Also Waze has different celebrity voices you can use they change monthly . I put the navigation volume very low (through phone speakers music via Bluetooth through car stereo) but when someone hears Morgan Freeman or Tpain giving directions they get a kick out of it 

But really you should just use what you like better they both will get you where you need to go


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

BigNutz said:


> I use Waze as my primary navigation program for most of my everyday travel. If I am unfamiliar with the area I'll sometimes use Google maps, but I drive pretty fast and REALLY miss the speed trap and camera warnings (I drive in DC, and those stupid cameras are everywhere!).
> 
> So I setup the Lyft app to push navigation to Waze. On my very first ever time Lyfting, the request comes in, I accept, and as the phone is trying to bring up Waze and load the address, the goddamned phone takes a giant poop, freezes, and the request gets cancelled. My first ever request...I was out of my mind pissed off and ever since have been using Google Maps exclusively.
> 
> ...


It's sometimes good if you're phone is bogged down a bit to just reset it right before you start working , or if while you're working you notice it acting slow just cycle it on and off real quick . 
I was using an Iphone 5s when I first started and it struggled like crazy (especially if I forgot to cycle it on at least every other day )switched it out for a Galaxy Note 5 and now I use a Nexus 6 , both rarely have an issue but I'll still cycle whatever phone I'm using at least a couple times a week


----------



## KMANDERSON (Jul 19, 2015)

lyyft said:


> which one you prefer and why?? personally me I prefer google maps. I think it is more professional. waze is like computer game...


I think they are both are better for more personal use then bussiness


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Waze shows speed traps and traffic light cams.
Run it in background if you do not use for navigation.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

BigNutz said:


> I use Waze as my primary navigation program for most of my everyday travel. If I am unfamiliar with the area I'll sometimes use Google maps, but I drive pretty fast and REALLY miss the speed trap and camera warnings (I drive in DC, and those stupid cameras are everywhere!).
> 
> So I setup the Lyft app to push navigation to Waze. On my very first ever time Lyfting, the request comes in, I accept, and as the phone is trying to bring up Waze and load the address, the goddamned phone takes a giant poop, freezes, and the request gets cancelled. My first ever request...I was out of my mind pissed off and ever since have been using Google Maps exclusively.
> 
> ...


Running waze in background with volume up and you will hear the Waze warnings


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

M


lyft_audi said:


> I'm a waze user for over a year now, I like it. I like the reporting features and police, traffic, accident notifications
> 
> I just started rideshare driving 3 days ago. So that had nothing to do with my decision to use waze


MY customers praised Waze and urged me to try it.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> M
> 
> MY customers praised Waze and urged me to try it.


I've had several riders suggest the same. I switched to it a couple days ago, but went back to Google Navigation today, because:

1.) Waze didn't show the density of traffic like Google Maps Navigation does. (i.e. Yellow - a little slow / Red - Very Slow / Dark Red - Forget it!)

2.) Waze showed the Estimated Time of Arrival at the destination in big numbers. I prefer how GMN shows the Estimated Number of Minutes Left for the Trip, in big numbers.

3.) Waze is too "friendly". Today it popped up a "Congrats you're no longer a baby Wazer!". An hour later it popped up a "Log into Facebook!" I don't want or need software that interacts in this manner. It's an annoying distraction.

4.) With Waze, you can't press a little icon to instantly show the entire route ahead of you on the screen, and then toggle instantly back to turn-by-turn guidance after viewing the route's slow-downs, or any suggested alternates. Nor could I use two finger zoom-in/zoom-out on the Waze map.

However, Waze is great for when you're on personal trips. It showed me an upcoming state police speed-trap on Saturday. (I drive faster when not on Lyft duty. Don't want to alarm passengers.) It's too bad that Google Navigation doesn't have a way for people on the road to report traps, incidents, cameras, etc. the way WAZE does. Since they're both owned by Google, maybe that integration will be forthcoming eventually.


----------



## Fek'lhr (Apr 13, 2016)

Apple maps. Works great in conjunction with their watch. The watch distinctly chimes for either right or left turns. This helps keep your eyes in the road and decreases missed turns.


----------



## Lance Glazier (Apr 22, 2016)

I use Waze I find it quicker to find the route.

I like the construction and police notifications and I like the colors at night.

My customers love the celebrity voices.


----------

